# Raspberry Pi kernel



## balanga (Aug 4, 2017)

Where is the FreeBSD kernel for the Raspberry Pi?

I see one in /boot/kernel/kernelon the ufs partition of my microSD card, but I'm wondering how it gets loaded.... On the FAT partition there is a u-boot.bin ubldr and ubldr.bin but no kernel. With my build for the GoFlexHome I've found ubldr and ubldr.bin (also a ubldr.pie)
but no u-boot.bin.

Is there any documentation showing how all these files relate to each other and what I need to do to load the kernel? I've got as far as FreeBSD/arm U-Boot loader, Revision 1.2, but it can't find the kernel. What file is the loader looking for and where should it find it?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 4, 2017)

https://www.freebsd.org/where.html

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry Pi

Google works!


----------



## balanga (Aug 4, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> https://www.freebsd.org/where.html
> 
> https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry Pi
> 
> Google works!




Google finding some webpage containing outdated and inaccurate information is not a substitute for real world uptodate information as provided by knowledgeable users of this forum. The Wiki lists the following files

```
A FreeBSD bootable image for Raspberry Pi has both FAT and UFS partitions containing the following files:

[LIST]
[*]FAT Partition
[LIST]
[*]bootcode.bin - First stage boot
[*]start.elf - Second stage boot
[*]config.txt - configuration for start.elf
[*]rpi.dtb - FDT file loaded via config.txt
[*]uboot.bin - Third stage: U-Boot loader
[*]uEnv.txt - configuration file for U-Boot
[*]ubldr - Fourth stage: FreeBSD bootloader
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
```

I'm running FreeBSD 12.0 and my FAT Partition contains

```
23/12/2016  08:21         2,664,088 start.elf
23/12/2016  08:21           567,672 start_cd.elf
23/12/2016  08:21           231,800 ubldr.bin
23/12/2016  08:21            17,900 bootcode.bin
23/12/2016  08:21             6,161 fixup.dat
23/12/2016  08:21           283,886 ubldr
23/12/2016  08:21         3,621,768 start_x.elf
23/12/2016  08:21               103 config.txt
23/12/2016  08:21             9,214 fixup_x.dat
23/12/2016  08:21               607 README
23/12/2016  08:21             2,366 fixup_cd.dat
23/12/2016  08:21             1,447 LICENCE.broadcom
23/12/2016  08:21           301,088 u-boot.bin
23/12/2016  08:21             9,590 rpi2.dtb
```

Notice any difference?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 5, 2017)

Version 12 is not a supported version so you should not be surprised with any problems you may incur but my knowledge of using the Raspberry PI stops at the official FreeBSD pages I pointed you to.


----------



## acheron (Aug 5, 2017)

u-boot -> ubldr -> /boot/kernel/kernel


----------

